# newcomer with a question



## Beenie (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi: One question is does anyone ever have a gagging sensation with burping and not vomiting? I usually have this sometimes when I am having problems IBSD. Thanks, Beenie


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes I have. I also sometimes bring back up alittle food or feel as I will be sick if I bend foward sometimes. Also when I am taking meds I feel they get stuck and I automatically gag. My doc said that it is part of the GERD symptons. I have an Endoscopy every 2 years just to keep a check on it. Emx


----------

